# Do Chefs Ski or Snowboard??



## rossland (Oct 15, 2004)

What do you think?? 
Are there any clubs out there?? 
Should we start one??

Discuss......... :bounce:


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I XC ski when I can.


----------



## smiley (Oct 22, 2004)

I hate to say it; but I work for a heliskiing company, and I ski. Everyone who cooks should work for a company like this.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I used to ski a lot, but not recently. I really want to get back into it though this winter.


----------



## miahoyhoy (Jul 23, 2002)

Winter is our slow season so I instruct snowboarding as a way to keep busy, get on the mountain, and kepp from getting fat.


----------



## cdncook (Oct 31, 2004)

Snowboard, when I can. When I was apprenticing back in Canada, I worked under a chef in the mountain resort Panorama. Best 2 years of my life.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

until trees start moving out of the way, I'll be at the lodge....(it's not a pretty story)


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Skiing! We'll be in Park City next year. Can't wait. A club would be fun.


----------



## amy (Aug 6, 2004)

Which state do you live in? I'm in california. I have been skiing for years and last year i took some lessons to learn how to snowboard. I'm interested in skiing or snowboarding.


----------



## cricket (Nov 21, 2004)

the short skis are cool. you can rip some mad tricks on those babies. :bounce: :smoking: :beer: :crazy:


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

I have always found that those who like to ski cannot imagine that anyone would not like to ski. I am not a skier (or snow boarder.) I have this image of flying down a hill going a gazillion miles an hour in the freezing cold and a tree or rock looms up in front of me and I'm asking, where are the brakes to stop these things? And besides, I believe that ski boots were invented by the Spanish Inquizitors who would make the heretics wear them till they confessed. Why would anybody voluntarily do that to themselves? Beats the **** out of me  

Jock


----------



## phishstyx (May 21, 2003)

I XC Ski. There's no good location for boarding or downhill here. I also whitewater kayak when the water's not frozen. That's actually my main hobby, I've been doing it for a long time and do it at every opportunity. I bike but that's more for fitness than hobby and I also play bass. I'm not a master of any of these things, don't have the free time, but I enjoy them all.


----------



## b.c. chef (Apr 16, 2002)

I ski but I know Red Mountain Is great!!


----------



## chefey114 (Feb 10, 2005)

is there anyone here from Michigan?


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Phish, I used to Whitewater Kayak also, when I lived in Georgia. I loved it!!! Can't imagine why anyone would want to sea kayak. Seems pretty tame after whitewaters.


----------



## chef douglas (Feb 13, 2005)

I worked in Aspen, CO for a season...everyone should work for the skico for at least one season and ski all 4 of those god blessed mountains ::drools::

And definately a skiier here, i dont like the idea of having 2 feet straped to 1 board, i like having 4 edges instead of 2 =]


----------

